

Short - The reading list for busy people. - alexmuench
http://shortapp.co

======
alexmuench
Short is a reading app that filters only Short articles for you. So when you
have time, don't waste it and read on Short to keep up with your ever growing
reading list. Short imports articles from Read-It-Later Apps like Pocket,
Instapaper and more, you can choose articles filtered by minutes to match the
time you want to spend reading.

